# Pioneer DEH-P4000UB car stereo Install



## cliffview750 (Mar 16, 2012)

I am installing this stereo in a RV without an ignition switch. how should I wire it up to function properly? What should I connect the red wire to?


----------



## cliffview750 (Mar 16, 2012)

PS I wired all three wires to the constant +12V lead and, of course, it will not turn off but it also will not switch sources - AM, FM, CD, Ipod, etc.
Any ideas on how to wire it prooperly to enable the correct functionality?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

all three wires??? just use the red and yellow wires for the source power.


----------

